

Introducing the EXOdesk - tilt
http://www.thelongclimb.com/2011/11/24/introducing-the-exodesk-the-long-climb-world-exclusive/

======
deyan
Not even one positive comment? No one is excited that they are making a highly
affordable surface for 10 times+ less? We are a startup/hacker community after
all, I don't think it is too much to ask!

------
rdl
This could be interesting as a secondary display. There are lots of ingesting
things to leave running (dashboards), and a big tablet for doing some kinds of
input.

Plus, games. Both as an immersive input device in regular games, and a great
party tabletop games platform.

Higher resolution than 1080p would be nice for such a large panel. Figuring
out a way to give haptic feedback (screen vibration under input area) would be
nice too.

------
trothamel
A potential problem is the resolution. If the screen is 16:9, a 40" diagonal
means that that the screen is 19.6" high. At 1080, it's 55 dpi.

Isn't that low for a computer screen?

------
jsmcgd
I think EXOdesk and Microsoft's Surface will probably have their lunch eaten
by the more successful tablet manufacturers. They already have huge app
ecosystems and it isn't an insurmountable technical challenge to increase a
tablet's size by a factor of 4.

That being said, I hope they do succeed. The more competition the better.

------
moe
Solution looking for problem?

~~~
niccl
I have a greta use for this, although it's _very_ niche. My spare time hobby
is stage lighting for rock bands. I've been working on a new lighting
controller and looking for exactly this sort of thing.

The problem with almost all current lighting controllers is that the user
interface for configurng the system is horrendous. The exodesk, with its large
display area and multi-point touch would be perfect for a much more intuitive
configuration system.

If only I had the money...

------
Too
Did i just read the word ergonomic in the same sentence as virtual keyboard?

------
fredsanford
Looks (pun half intended) like a way to get kinks in my neck...

------
drewrv
If I can convert it to a drafting table I'm sold.

------
calebmpeterson
Genuine question: what are the use cases?

------
joshmlewis
I'm still trying to sell my ExoPC tablet.

------
garymcm
Sleek? Where are the round corners? Did Jobs teach you nothing?

